# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Wi-Fi և Bluetooth ցանցերի վնասակարությունը

## Artgeo

Ժող, սրա մասին էս երկու օր ա ինտերնետում տեղեկատվություն եմ փնտրում ու նենց հակասական բաներ են գրում, որ մարդ կարա խելագառվի  ::}:  :Wacko: 

24 ժամ վայ ֆայ ազդեցությունն ու օրական մի քանի ժամ բլութութ ազդեցությունը վնասակա՞ր են մարդու առողջության համար  :Scare:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (14.09.2011), Նիկեա (07.07.2013)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Բլյութութը չգիտեմ,բայց Wi-Fi վնաս չի առողջության համար,նույն բջջային հեռախոսների պատմությունն է կրկնվում,մարդիկ նոր բաներից ու փոփոխություներից միշտ վախեցել են եւ միշտ շատ են սիրում ամենինչ չափազզանցնել եւ իրենց համար զբաղմունք եւ թշնամիներ գտնել,կամ ագորաֆոբիան է ուժեղացել մոտները,բայց որ հարցնում ես որտեղից գիտես՝ կասեն *Սիրուշ* տատին է ասել :LOL: ,բա Սիրուշ տատուն ով՞ է ասել՝Վարազդատ պապիկը ու այդպես շարունակ,Ամստերդամում համարյա տեղ չկա որ Wi-Fi չլինի ու փաստորեն բոլորս 24 ժամ նրա ազդեթության տակ ենք ու դեռ ոչ մեկը մուտանտ չի դարձել,բա ալեհավաքները ու Ի-Ֆոն ունեցողները ինչ ասեն,ավելի լավ է թող կերակուրի մասին մտածեն՝այդ Exxx կոչվածների՝օրինակ նատրիումի նիտրիտը,որը բոլոր կալբասների մեջ դնում են :Bad: ,բա որ տեսնես 3Դ-ի համար ինչ հիստերիա են բարձրաձրել :Smile: 

P.S. Ամենավտանգավոր բանը կյանքն է՝ մահվան ելքով,*«Հերիք չի մահ ունենք,մի հատ էլ վախ ունենք»* :Think:

----------

Freeman (16.09.2011)

----------


## Aperna

> Ժող, սրա մասին էս երկու օր ա ինտերնետում տեղեկատվություն եմ փնտրում ու նենց հակասական բաներ են գրում, որ մարդ կարա խելագառվի 
> 
> 24 ժամ վայ ֆայ ազդեցությունն ու օրական մի քանի ժամ բլութութ ազդեցությունը վնասակա՞ր են մարդու առողջության համար


բլութուդը շաատ քիչա վնասակար առողջության համար,ետի նույն տելեվիզրի պուլիտ ճառագայթման չափա,գույների անուների տարբերությամբ:
իսկ wifi վտանգավորա,802 մեգահերց հաճախականությամբա,ետի համարվումա բջջայինի կեսը,բջջայինինը 1800-1900տիրույթումա,իսկ 3G մոդեմներինը 2100 եթե չեմ սխալվում,դրա ազդեցությունը նենց չի որ մի անգամ միացնում են գոռում են ընգնում մեռնում են,դրանից շատ ու շատ հիվանդություններա առաջանում,որոնցից ամենա տարածվածը ռակնա,եթե նկատած կլինեք վերջին ժամանակներս շատա տարածվել ետ հիվանդությունը:իսկ որ ասում են վնաս չկա ետի սուտ բանա,վաենի տեխնիկայումելա օգտագործվում կապի ետ տեսակը,ընդեղ ավելի ուժեղ,եթե ետ անտենին մոտիկ ետան,միանգամից մեռնում են.ետի ետ հաճախականության ազդեցությունա,ճառագայութումը կախվածա ինչքան տարածա ետում ետ ալիքը ենքան ուժեղ,նույն տան դիստանցիոն հեռախոսնեալ ճառագայութում բայց քիչ,համեմատած բջջային հեռախոսին,3G մոդմեին,ու նաև սպուտնիկով անտենաին:

----------


## Rammstein

> բլութուդը շաատ քիչա վնասակար առողջության համար,ետի նույն տելեվիզրի պուլիտ ճառագայթման չափա,գույների անուների տարբերությամբ:


Ինչի հեռուստացույցի պուլտը ո՞նց ա ճառագայթում: Էդ պուլտի աշխատանքի սկզբունքը գիտե՞ս: Մասնավորապես գիտե՞ս, որ էնտեղ անդրակարմիր լույսով ա ազդանշանը փոխանցվում, ոչ թե ռադիոալիքներով:




> իսկ wifi վտանգավորա,802 մեգահերց հաճախականությամբա,ետի համարվումա բջջայինի կեսը,բջջայինինը 1800-1900տիրույթումա,իսկ 3G մոդեմներինը 2100 եթե չեմ սխալվում...


Բջջայինը մենակ 1800-1900 չի: GSM ստանդարտի չորս տարբեր հաճախություններ կան` 850, 900, 1800, 1900 ՄՀց: Իսկ 3G-ն, այո, 2100 ՄՀց ա, բայց կա նաեւ 900 ՄՀց-անոց 3G. օրինակ` Հայաստանում Օրանժի 3G ցանցի մեծ մասը հենց 900-ով ա:
Բայց արի համեմատենք GSM կամ UMTS ստանդարտներում ազդանշանի փոխանցման հեռավորությունները ու WiFi-ինը: Նույնիսկ հարեւանիս տան WiFi-ը մեր տանը հազիվ ա բռնում, իսկ GSM-ը Երեւանում Թուրքիայից բռնում ա (Հենց հիմա Tr Turkcell-ն ու Avea-ն մոտս բռնում են): Էստեղից անձամբ ինձ համար հետեւում ա, որ եթե WiFi-ը մարդուն կարա զգալի վրաս տա, ապա GSM-ից ու UMTS-ից պիտի վաղուց մեռած լինեինք:

Հ.Գ. Բայց ամեն դեպքում, ո՞րտեղից ինֆոն, որ WiFi-ը 802 ՄՀց-ով ա աշխատում: Վիկիպեդիայում խոսվում ա 2.4 ԳՀց-ի մասին:

----------

Varzor (16.09.2011), Աթեիստ (20.09.2011)

----------


## Aperna

> Ինչի հեռուստացույցի պուլտը ո՞նց ա ճառագայթում: Էդ պուլտի աշխատանքի սկզբունքը գիտե՞ս: Մասնավորապես գիտե՞ս, որ էնտեղ անդրակարմիր լույսով ա ազդանշանը փոխանցվում, ոչ թե ռադիոալիքներով:
> 
> 
> 
> Բջջայինը մենակ 1800-1900 չի: GSM ստանդարտի չորս տարբեր հաճախություններ կան` 850, 900, 1800, 1900 ՄՀց: Իսկ 3G-ն, այո, 2100 ՄՀց ա, բայց կա նաեւ 900 ՄՀց-անոց 3G. օրինակ` Հայաստանում Օրանժի 3G ցանցի մեծ մասը հենց 900-ով ա:
> Բայց արի համեմատենք GSM կամ UMTS ստանդարտներում ազդանշանի փոխանցման հեռավորությունները ու WiFi-ինը: Նույնիսկ հարեւանիս տան WiFi-ը մեր տանը հազիվ ա բռնում, իսկ GSM-ը Երեւանում Թուրքիայից բռնում ա (Հենց հիմա Tr Turkcell-ն ու Avea-ն մոտս բռնում են): Էստեղից անձամբ ինձ համար հետեւում ա, որ եթե WiFi-ը մարդուն կարա զգալի վրաս տա, ապա GSM-ից ու UMTS-ից պիտի վաղուց մեռած լինեինք:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց ամեն դեպքում, ո՞րտեղից ինֆոն, որ WiFi-ը 802 ՄՀց-ով ա աշխատում: Վիկիպեդիայում խոսվում ա 2.4 ԳՀց-ի մասին:


սպեր ես ընդանուր ես ասել,թվերը կարողա միքչ տարբեր լինի բայց,հես հեռաոսինը գրել եմ 1800-1900 որտեվ 800-900 հասատնում չկա.կոնկրետ վիվիանը ու արմենտելինը 2100ա.հեռախոսնելե մեր պադվալում չի բռնում ետի չի նշանակում թույլա եթե հաշվենք անտենան մեզանից մի երկու կիլոմետրա ենկոմ,wifi--ը 300մետր բռնումա,ու բռնելը կապ չունի,ինքը ուղարկումա ազադանշանաշ ալիք,որի երկարությունը 802.11մեգահերցա,ետի իրա տիրույթան.
ու ելի եմ ասում նենց չի որ մի անգամ պտի հեռախոսով խոսաս,ու ընգնես մեռնես,ետի տարիների ընթացքումա լինում ետի անրադառնումա մարդու արողջության վարա,հլը նորա ետ տեխնոլոգիաները մի 10տարի հետո կզգանա դրա վառ հետևանքները.ինչ վերաբերվումա տելեվիզրի պուլտին,ասեմ ինքը ռադիո ալիք չի ուղարկում.բայց կա ելի ճառագայթում,պռոստը քիչա.եթե դժվար չի քո իմասածով բացառրի տելովիզրի պուլտի սկզբունքը հետո ես կասեմ իմ իմացաով.եթե ասում ես բան չկա,ես դրա վառ տարբերակը ասեցի,ռազմանակն անտենաի,մոտիկ ետում ես մեռնում ես խի կարաս բցատրես՞՞ հեսանք չկա մեջ,մի մետրից մոտիկ ես ետում միանգամից մոխրանում,ետի հենց ետ ալիքի հզորությունա.

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իսկ 3G-ն, այո, 2100 ՄՀց ա, բայց կա նաեւ 900 ՄՀց-անոց 3G. օրինակ` Հայաստանում Օրանժի 3G ցանցի մեծ մասը հենց 900-ով ա:


1900, ոչ թէ 900

----------


## Aperna

մի հատ սենց հարց
Հ1 ալիքի ուղարկած ալիքնա ուժեղ այսինքն ճառագայութումը ավելիա շատա թե արմենաի ալիքի,ու խի՞

----------


## Rammstein

> սպեր ես ընդանուր ես ասել,թվերը կարողա միքչ տարբեր լինի բայց,հես հեռաոսինը գրել եմ 1800-1900 որտեվ 800-900 հասատնում չկա.կոնկրետ վիվիանը ու արմենտելինը 2100ա.հեռախոսնելե մեր պադվալում չի բռնում ետի չի նշանակում թույլա եթե հաշվենք անտենան մեզանից մի երկու կիլոմետրա ենկոմ,wifi--ը 300մետր բռնումա,ու բռնելը կապ չունի,ինքը ուղարկումա ազադանշանաշ ալիք,որի երկարությունը 802.11մեգահերցա,ետի իրա տիրույթան.
> ու ելի եմ ասում նենց չի որ մի անգամ պտի հեռախոսով խոսաս,ու ընգնես մեռնես,ետի տարիների ընթացքումա լինում ետի անրադառնումա մարդու արողջության վարա,հլը նորա ետ տեխնոլոգիաները մի 10տարի հետո կզգանա դրա վառ հետևանքները.ինչ վերաբերվումա տելեվիզրի պուլտին,ասեմ ինքը ռադիո ալիք չի ուղարկում.բայց կա ելի ճառագայթում,պռոստը քիչա.եթե դժվար չի քո իմասածով բացառրի տելովիզրի պուլտի սկզբունքը հետո ես կասեմ իմ իմացաով.եթե ասում ես բան չկա,ես դրա վառ տարբերակը ասեցի,ռազմանակն անտենաի,մոտիկ ետում ես մեռնում ես խի կարաս բցատրես՞՞ հեսանք չկա մեջ,մի մետրից մոտիկ ես ետում միանգամից մոխրանում,ետի հենց ետ ալիքի հզորությունա.


Հայաստանում կա թե՛ GSM900, թե՛ GSM1800: Կոնկրետ կարամ ասեմ, Վիվան երկուսից էլ ունի: 3G-ն ա, որ Բիլայնի ու Վիայի մոտ միայն 2100 ՄՀց ա:

Հեռուստացույցի հեռակառավարման վահանակը իմ իմանալով շատ պրիմիտիվ ա. մի հատ անդրակարմիր լուսադիոդ ա, որը բացի անդրակարմիր լույսից ուրիշ ոչինչ չի ճառագայթում, մեկ էլ մի հատ միկրոսխեմա ա: Տարբեր կոճակներ սեղմելից լուսադիոդը տարբեր հաճախություններով թարթում ա, հեռուստացույցն էլ ըստ էդ հաճախության հասկանում ա հրամանը:




> 1900, ոչ թէ 900


900 ա: Դրա համար էլ Օրանժի վաճառած մոդեմները 900 ՄՀց-անոց 3G-ի հնարավորությամբ են:

----------


## Aperna

> Հայաստանում կա թե՛ GSM900, թե՛ GSM1800: Կոնկրետ կարամ ասեմ, Վիվան երկուսից էլ ունի: 3G-ն ա, որ Բիլայնի ու Վիայի մոտ միայն 2100 ՄՀց ա:
> 
> Հեռուստացույցի հեռակառավարման վահանակը իմ իմանալով շատ պրիմիտիվ ա. մի հատ անդրակարմիր լուսադիոդ ա, որը բացի անդրակարմիր լույսից ուրիշ ոչինչ չի ճառագայթում, մեկ էլ մի հատ միկրոսխեմա ա: Տարբեր կոճակներ սեղմելից լուսադիոդը տարբեր հաճախություններով թարթում ա, հեռուստացույցն էլ ըստ էդ հաճախության հասկանում ա հրամանը:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 ա: Դրա համար էլ Օրանժի վաճառած մոդեմները 900 ՄՀց-անոց 3G-ի հնարավորությամբ են:


տելեվիզրինա ուղարկումա սիգնալ,երկարություների տարբրերությամբ,իսկ տելեվիզրը որուոմա ինչ երկարությամբ եր ետ սիգնալը ու կատարումա տվյլա հրահանգը,եթե անցնւոմա օգով ինչոր սիգնալ,ետի արդեն ճառագայութումա,բայց դե ետի չի կարելի համարել,հեռախոսի 3g մոդեմի հետ,դրանց հետ համեմատած կարելիա ասել չի ճառագայթում:
կոնկրետ հեռախոսին ես հենց հիմա որ փոխում եմ,անջատվումա,ամենա սկզբից բիլայնը,են ժամանակ արմենտելը,տալիս եր 1800մեգահերց տիրույթում,մի գիշերվա մեջ փոխեց 1900ումը կոնկրետ դրած եր 1800 չեր աշխատում.հիմա ել իմը ավտոմատա դրած.բայց եթե ես դնում եմ 1800 անջատվումա կապը:
Չնայած ես ամեն ինչին միշտ մեր մեջով անցնում են ալիքներ տարբեր ու շատ շատ.ճառագայթում միշտ կա,բայց պտի աշխատենք նենց անեք որ մենքել չավելացնեք,օրինակ ես սենց եմ մտածում,եթե տունակ կամ օֆիսա,ինչ իմաստ ունի 3G մոդեմը՞ խի միշտ ճառագայթվել եթե կարելիա լարով տարբերակը ընտրել.

----------


## Rammstein

> տելեվիզրինա ուղարկումա սիգնալ,երկարություների տարբրերությամբ,իսկ տելեվիզրը որուոմա ինչ երկարությամբ եր ետ սիգնալը ու կատարումա տվյլա հրահանգը,եթե անցնւոմա օգով ինչոր սիգնալ,ետի արդեն ճառագայութումա,բայց դե ետի չի կարելի համարել,հեռախոսի 3g մոդեմի հետ,դրանց հետ համեմատած կարելիա ասել չի ճառագայթում:


Դե ընդհանուր առմամբ սովորական շիկացման լամպն էլ ա ճառագայթում, արեւն էլ ա ճառագայթում, լուսինն էլ ա ճառագայթում, LCD մոնիտորն էլ ա ճառագայթում, բայց մենք խոսում էինք վնասակար ճառագայթման մասին: Ինֆրակարմիր լուսային ճառագայթները վնասակար չեն, դրա համար անիմաստ եմ համարում դրանցից խոսելը: Բնության մեջ ցանկացած մարմին ինֆրակարմիր լույս ա ճառագայթում: Ուղղակի պուլտի օրինակը էնքան անիրական էր, ինչքան որ համեմատենք նույն բջջային հեռախոսի ու վառվող սիգարետի ճառագայթումները:




> կոնկրետ հեռախոսին ես հենց հիմա որ փոխում եմ,անջատվումա,ամենա սկզբից բիլայնը,են ժամանակ արմենտելը,տալիս եր 1800մեգահերց տիրույթում,մի գիշերվա մեջ փոխեց 1900ումը կոնկրետ դրած եր 1800 չեր աշխատում.հիմա ել իմը ավտոմատա դրած.բայց եթե ես դնում եմ 1800 անջատվումա կապը:
> Չնայած ես ամեն ինչին միշտ մեր մեջով անցնում են ալիքներ տարբեր ու շատ շատ.ճառագայթում միշտ կա,բայց պտի աշխատենք նենց անեք որ մենքել չավելացնեք,օրինակ ես սենց եմ մտածում,եթե տունակ կամ օֆիսա,ինչ իմաստ ունի 3G մոդեմը՞ խի միշտ ճառագայթվել եթե կարելիա լարով տարբերակը ընտրել.


3G մոդեմը, այո, կարա վնասակար լինի, բայց էս թեման WiFi-ի ու Bluetooth-ի մասին ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող, սրա մասին էս երկու օր ա ինտերնետում տեղեկատվություն եմ փնտրում ու նենց հակասական բաներ են գրում, որ մարդ կարա խելագառվի 
> 24 ժամ վայ ֆայ ազդեցությունն ու օրական մի քանի ժամ բլութութ ազդեցությունը վնասակա՞ր են մարդու առողջության համար


Դե իհարկե վնաս է, ինչպս նաև սիրգարետը, ալկոհոլը, խորովածը և այլն  :Wink: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա.
Անլար հաղորդակցության միջոցները որպես կանոն օգտագործում են բարձր հաճախականային էլ.մագինսական ալիքներ: Ըստ միկրոալիքային վառարանի սկզբունքի կարելի է ասել, որ ցանկացած էլ.մագնիսական ալիք, որի ալիքի երկարությունը համեմատական է մարդու մարմնի չափերի հետ, տեսականորեն տատանումներ է աջաջցնում նաև մարդու օրգանիզմում: Հաշվի առնելով այդ տատանումների ոչ բնական լինելը, ինչպես և տարբեր ուժգնությունը, կարելի է հստակորեն ասել, որ դրանք հաստատ դրական չեն անդրադառնում մարդու օրգանիզմի վրա:
Օրինակ` GSM 900ՄՀց-ից մինչև 3G+ 2100ՄՀց: Վերջինիս պարագայում ալիքի երկարությունը ~ 14սմ է` համեմատելի է նույնիկս միայն մարդու գլխի չափերի հետ:
Բա Wi-Fi-ը` 2400ՄՀց ու 5100ՄՀց: վերջինիս պարագայում ալիքի երկարությունը մոտ 6սմ է: Այդպիսի հաճախությամբ աշխատող հզոր ալեհավաքի "տեսադաշտում" երկար գտնվելը բերում է կարգին ճառագայթման:

Բացի այդ նշեմ, որ "կապույտ ատամ"-ը պրակտիկորեն նույն տեխնոլոգիայորվ է աշխատում (Ալիքային տեսանկյունից) ինչ միկրոալիքային վառարանը, ուղղաի հզորություններն են տարբեր:
Արդեն իսկ 2008թ. տարբեր, իրարից անկախ գիտական խմբերի կողմից, ԳԻՏԱԿԱՆՈՐԵՆ ապացուցվել է, որ բջջային կապը վնաս է հասցնում մարդու օրգանիզմին: Սակայն այդ նորության պաշտոնական և համաշխարհային հայտարարման համար պահանջվեց ավելի քան 3 տարի ժամանակ` համաշխարհային բիզնեսները կարողացան կարգին խեխդել այդ լուրը:
Մինչդեռ հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ օրական 4-5րոպեից ավել բջջայինի գործածումը ավելացնումէ ուղեղի քաղցկեղի հավանականությունը: Պատահական չի, որ որոշ եվրոպական երկրներ ուզում էին իրենց կապը փոխել 4500ՄՀց ստանդարտին, սակայն դա շատ ծախսատար էր ու համընդհանուր նախագիծը տապալվեց այդպես էլ մասշտաբ չստանալով:

Եվ վերջապես` կարող եք հարցնել ցանկացած ֆիզիկայի բնագավառում (մանավանդ ռադիոֆիզիկայի) քիչ թե շատ գիտելիքներ ունեցող մարդկանց` բարձր հաճախականության ալիքները "բարի" չեն: Այդ մասին հեռուստատեսությամբ խոսեց նաև մեր լավագույն ֆիզիկոսներից մեկը, նշելով, որ բջջայինի ազդեցությունը նվազեցնելու համար սեանսի պահին (խոսելու ժամանակ) այն անհրաժեշտ է որքան հնարավոր է հեռու պահել` ռադիոալիքի հզորությունը նվազում է խորհանարդորեն, կախված աղբյուրից եղած հեռավորությունից:

Ով է փորձել 5GHz հզոր անտենային փոքր լամպ կպցնել? Տեսել եք ոնցա լույս տալիս?

Ամեն դեպքում մեզ մոտ ՀՀ-ում ռադիոալիքային ֆոնը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում է *նորմաները*: Փաստորեն կան նորմաներ  :Wink:  , որոնք մշակված են նաև մարդու օրգանիզմի վրա ունեցած ազդեցությունները հաշվի առնելով: Այսպիսի միջավայրում ավելի բարձրացնել ռիսկը` 24 ժամ գտնվել Wi-Fi-ի կամ էլ բլյութութի "լազերի" տակ` այնքան էլ լավ բան չի:
Ամեն ինչին տենց նայենք` պիտի չշնչենք, չուտենք, չխմենք ու ընդհանրապես տնից դւորս չգանք  :LOL: 

Բայց ամեն դեպքում, անձամբ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս` եթե տանը կա փոքր երեխա, ապա հնարավորինս նվազեցրեք նրա շրջակայքում բարձր ճառագայթող սարքերի առկայությունը և նախընտրելի է, որ հեռախոսը գտնվի երեխայից ոչ պակաս, քան 1-1.5մ հեռավորության վրա, իսկ Wi-Fi ալեհավաքներն ընդհանրապես տվյալ տարածքում պետք է բացակայեն:

Հ.Գ.
Մեկ էլ երեխեքի մոտ չճխել, չխմել, անշնորք բաներ չանել, քանի որ դա ոչ միայն վնաս է ձեր և նրանց առողջությանը, այլև ընդօրինակվում է նրանց կողմից` ու արդյունքում կրկնակի վնաս է ձեր առողջությանը  :LOL:

----------

Aperna (14.09.2011), armen9494 (14.09.2011), Arpine (14.09.2011), Edz (15.09.2011), Freeman (16.09.2011), Renata (17.09.2011), specialist (21.09.2011), Valentina (14.09.2011), Գեա (14.09.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ինչի հեռուստացույցի պուլտը ո՞նց ա ճառագայթում: Էդ պուլտի աշխատանքի սկզբունքը գիտե՞ս: Մասնավորապես գիտե՞ս, որ էնտեղ անդրակարմիր լույսով ա ազդանշանը փոխանցվում, ոչ թե ռադիոալիքներով:


Ռամշ ջան, հետդ համաձայն եմ, բայց ախպոր պես էդ տերմինները մի թարգմանի էլի))))

----------


## Freeman

> Դե իհարկե վնաս է, ինչպս նաև սիրգարետը, ալկոհոլը, խորովածը և այլն 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա.
> Անլար հաղորդակցության միջոցները որպես կանոն օգտագործում են բարձր հաճախականային էլ.մագինսական ալիքներ: Ըստ միկրոալիքային վառարանի սկզբունքի կարելի է ասել, որ ցանկացած էլ.մագնիսական ալիք, որի ալիքի երկարությունը համեմատական է մարդու մարմնի չափերի հետ, տեսականորեն տատանումներ է աջաջցնում նաև մարդու օրգանիզմում: Հաշվի առնելով այդ տատանումների ոչ բնական լինելը, ինչպես և տարբեր ուժգնությունը, կարելի է հստակորեն ասել, որ դրանք հաստատ դրական չեն անդրադառնում մարդու օրգանիզմի վրա:


Ինչքան հիշում եմ հիմնական վնասը նրանից ա , որ էդ ճառագայթները (wifi-ը ու բջջային կապը, բլութութը հաստատ չգիտեմ)Դ ՆԹ-ի կլանման հաճախականությամբ են

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչի հեռուստացույցի պուլտը ո՞նց ա ճառագայթում: Էդ պուլտի աշխատանքի սկզբունքը գիտե՞ս: Մասնավորապես գիտե՞ս, որ էնտեղ անդրակարմիր լույսով ա ազդանշանը փոխանցվում, ոչ թե ռադիոալիքներով:


Ընդհանուր տարածված տեխնոլոգիան այդիսին է: բայց ասեմ, որ 2000-ականների կեսերին Sony-ն արտադրեց հեռուստացույցներ, որոնց հեռակառավարումը bluetooth-ով էր` որպես ավելի արդիական և առանց ուղղակի տեսանելիության աշխատող վահանակներ: Դրանք առաջինը վաճառվեցին ճապոնիայում և հենց առաջինիսկ ամիսներից հետո հանվեցին արտադրությունից: բանը նրանում էր, որ հարևանի վահանակը ազդում էր մյուս հարևանի վրա` bluetooth պատ ա ծակում  :LOL: 
Նաև ասեմ, որ կան ռադիոալիքային վահանակներ, որոնք էլի տարածում չեն գտել:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ ինֆրակարմիր օպտոզույգը իրեն արդարացնում է, նույնիսկ հեռախոսների ու համակարգիչների վրա կիրառեցին:
Ներկայիս Լայ-Ֆայ տեխնոլոգիան ընդամենը IR-ի զարգացումն է` Wi-Fi մոտիվներով  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> մի հատ սենց հարց
> Հ1 ալիքի ուղարկած ալիքնա ուժեղ այսինքն ճառագայութումը ավելիա շատա թե արմենաի ալիքի,ու խի՞


Հեռուստատեսային ազդանշանի "ուժը", որը դու կարող ես զգալ շատ բաներից է կախված` դիրքից, ալիքի երկարությունից, ամպլիտուդից, ընդունիչից, ազդանշանի-ալիքի տեսքից:
Եթե չեմ սխալվում Հ1-ն ունի և մետրային և դեցիմետրային տիրույթներում հեռարձակում: Արմենիան` մենակ դեցիմետրայինում: ցավոք չեմ հիշում, թե որի ալիքի երկարությունը (հեռուստաալիքները համարակալված են` ըստ երկարությունների) որքան է: Իսկ թե ում հեռարձակիչն ինչքան հզորություն ունի, ու մնացած պարամետրերը` էդ արդեն հենց իրենց մասնագետները կասեն:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ հիմնական վնասը նրանից ա , որ էդ ճառագայթները (wifi-ը ու բջջային կապը, բլութութը հաստատ չգիտեմ)Դ ՆԹ-ի կլանման հաճախականությամբ են


Դա վարկած է, որն առայժմ չի ապացուցվել: Ապացուցված է, որ ԴՆԹ-ի կողմից ընկալվում են գերբարձր հաճախականության կոհերենտ ալիքները, բայց GSM-ների մասին` ինֆորմացիա չունեմ:
Հիմնական վնասը գալիս է նրանից, որ հավելյալ էլ.մագնիսական տատանումները մարդու օրգանիզմում առաջացնում են անսովոր երևույթներ, ռեզոնանսային բնույթի երևույթներ, հավելյալ մագնիսական և էլէկտրական դաշտ, որոնք ազդում են հյուսվածքների բջիջների կենսագործունեության բնականոն ընթացքի վրա:

----------


## Aperna

> Հեռուստատեսային ազդանշանի "ուժը", որը դու կարող ես զգալ շատ բաներից է կախված` դիրքից, ալիքի երկարությունից, ամպլիտուդից, ընդունիչից, ազդանշանի-ալիքի տեսքից:
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում Հ1-ն ունի և մետրային և դեցիմետրային տիրույթներում հեռարձակում: Արմենիան` մենակ դեցիմետրայինում: ցավոք չեմ հիշում, թե որի ալիքի երկարությունը (հեռուստաալիքները համարակալված են` ըստ երկարությունների) որքան է: Իսկ թե ում հեռարձակիչն ինչքան հզորություն ունի, ու մնացած պարամետրերը` էդ արդեն հենց իրենց մասնագետները կասեն:


մի երկու բառով տամ հարցիս պատասխանը,հ1-ը չունի դեչիմետրավոյ.
հ1-ը մետրավոյա,կոնկրետ չեմ հիշու թեվեր,բայց ընդանուր ասեմ,մետրավոյը ասում են թափառող ալիք,այսինքն խիա գյուղերում հ1 կա բայց արմենիա չկա,որտև իրա համար սարերը արգելք չեն ինքը սարի վրով կողքով անցնումա.
իսկ դեցմետրովոյու ուղիղ ալիքա ինքը ետումա ուղիղ ճանապարհով,դրա համար շատ գյուղերում չկա արմենաի,շանթ.
ինչ վերաբերվումա հղորությանը ասեմ,արմենիա դեցիմետրավոյի ուղը ավելի շատա որ ուղիղ տարածքով անցնի,իսկ հ1ին պետչի տենց ուժեղ ալիք ուղարկել :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Դա վարկած է, որն առայժմ չի ապացուցվել: Ապացուցված է, որ ԴՆԹ-ի կողմից ընկալվում են գերբարձր հաճախականության կոհերենտ ալիքները, բայց GSM-ների մասին` ինֆորմացիա չունեմ:
> Հիմնական վնասը գալիս է նրանից, որ հավելյալ էլ.մագնիսական տատանումները մարդու օրգանիզմում առաջացնում են անսովոր երևույթներ, ռեզոնանսային բնույթի երևույթներ, հավելյալ մագնիսական և էլէկտրական դաշտ, որոնք ազդում են հյուսվածքների բջիջների կենսագործունեության բնականոն ընթացքի վրա:


Ինչքան հիշում եմ Նոկիան աշխատում ա ԴՆԹ-ի կողմից չկլանվող երկարություններով տեխնոլոգիաների վրա, բայց էդ էլ հաստատ չեմ հիշում, մի երկու տարի առաջ լեկցիայի ժամանակ են ասել

----------


## keyboard

> տելեվիզրինա ուղարկումա սիգնալ,երկարություների տարբրերությամբ,իսկ տելեվիզրը որուոմա ինչ երկարությամբ եր ետ սիգնալը ու կատարումա տվյլա հրահանգը,եթե անցնւոմա օգով ինչոր սիգնալ,ետի արդեն ճառագայութումա


Ֆիզիկայի դասագրքում, դպրոցական տարիքի, հստակ կա, որ կրակի և առհասարակ ջերմության անջատման դեպքում ճառագայթվում են ինֆրակարմիր, աչքի համար ոչ տեսանելի տրթւոյթում գտնվող ճառագայթներ: Դա ճառագայթում է համարվում բառացի, բայց եթե խոսքը գնում է այն ճառագայթման մասին, որը կարող է բերել գենետիկական փոփոխության դա անհեթեթություն է, նույն սկզբունքով են աշխատում Приборы Ночного видения ինճպես նաև հեռուստացույցի պուլտը,հեռուստացույցի պուլտը ՉԻ ճառագայթում ոչ մի ռադիոազդանշան:
Թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, ցանկացաց ռադիոազնաշան վտանգավոր է կենդանի օրգանիզմի համար, չեմ կարող հստակ ասել թե ինչի կբերի 24 ժամ Վայ-Ֆայ ճառագայթումը, բայց վստահ եմ, որ գենետիկական փոփոխութուններն ու թերությունները գալիս են հենց դրանից:
http://spvd.ru/page/biquad-wifi-antenna  ինչպես նկատում ենք աղյուսակում 802 մեգահերց չկա վայ ֆայ, և որնց որ նշվել էր վերևում  վայճֆայ աշխատում է 2.4 Գիգահերց գերբարցր հաճախականային տիրույում: Ալիքի երկարությունն էլ, որևէ կապ չունի 802 ի հետ, դա ուղղակի ստանդարտ է վայ ֆայի համար:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ընդհանուր տարածված տեխնոլոգիան այդիսին է: բայց ասեմ, որ 2000-ականների կեսերին Sony-ն արտադրեց հեռուստացույցներ, որոնց հեռակառավարումը bluetooth-ով էր` որպես ավելի արդիական և առանց ուղղակի տեսանելիության աշխատող վահանակներ: Դրանք առաջինը վաճառվեցին ճապոնիայում և հենց առաջինիսկ ամիսներից հետո հանվեցին արտադրությունից: բանը նրանում էր, որ հարևանի վահանակը ազդում էր մյուս հարևանի վրա` bluetooth պատ ա ծակում 
> Նաև ասեմ, որ կան ռադիոալիքային վահանակներ, որոնք էլի տարածում չեն գտել:
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ ինֆրակարմիր օպտոզույգը իրեն արդարացնում է, նույնիսկ հեռախոսների ու համակարգիչների վրա կիրառեցին:
> Ներկայիս Լայ-Ֆայ տեխնոլոգիան ընդամենը IR-ի զարգացումն է` Wi-Fi մոտիվներով


Varzor ջան, գիտեմ, որ ուրիշ ստանդարտներ էլ կան, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորի մասին հատ-հատ պիտի գրեի:  :Smile:  Ես գրել եմ ամենատարածվածի մասին, հակառակ դեպքում գրառումս շատ ահավոր երկար կլիներ, ինչպես քո գրառումները:  :Jpit: 




> Հեռուստատեսային ազդանշանի "ուժը", որը դու կարող ես զգալ շատ բաներից է կախված` դիրքից, ալիքի երկարությունից, ամպլիտուդից, ընդունիչից, ազդանշանի-ալիքի տեսքից:
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում Հ1-ն ունի և մետրային և դեցիմետրային տիրույթներում հեռարձակում: Արմենիան` մենակ դեցիմետրայինում: ցավոք չեմ հիշում, թե որի ալիքի երկարությունը (հեռուստաալիքները համարակալված են` ըստ երկարությունների) որքան է: Իսկ թե ում հեռարձակիչն ինչքան հզորություն ունի, ու մնացած պարամետրերը` էդ արդեն հենց իրենց մասնագետները կասեն:


Հ1 կոչվածը մենակ մետրականով ա հեռարձակվում:
Հ1-ի հաճախությունը 191 ՄՀց ա, իսկ Արմենիա TV-ինը` 503 ՄՀց:




> Ինչքան հիշում եմ Նոկիան աշխատում ա ԴՆԹ-ի կողմից չկլանվող երկարություններով տեխնոլոգիաների վրա, բայց էդ էլ հաստատ չեմ հիշում, մի երկու տարի առաջ լեկցիայի ժամանակ են ասել


Բայց ո՞նց կարող ա Նոկիան մի ձեւով աշխատի, ուրիշ հեռախոսները` ուրիշ ձեւով, եթե գոյություն ունի ստանդարտ` լինի դա GSM, թե UMTS, թե ինչ ու դրանք իրանց ֆիքսված հաճախությունները ունեն:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ Նոկիան աշխատում ա ԴՆԹ-ի կողմից չկլանվող երկարություններով տեխնոլոգիաների վրա, բայց էդ էլ հաստատ չեմ հիշում, մի երկու տարի առաջ լեկցիայի ժամանակ են ասել


Խոսքը գնում է ներկայիս Նոկիա հեռախոսների մասին, թե այն մասին, որ Նոկիան ցանկանում է ստեղծել գերբարձր հաճախականային տեխնոլոգիաներով աշխատող անվնաս հեռախոսներ?
Եթե առաջինը, ապա դա հեքիաթ է, քանի որ GSM-ի հաճախականությունները արդեն վաղուց ֆիքսված են, կարող են ընդամենը ժամանակի ընթացքում նորերը ավելանալ:
Իսկ երկրորդի հարցով` չեն հավատում, քանի որ Նոկիան չունի անհրաժեշտ գիտատեխնիկական պոտենցիալը` դա մասնագիտացված մի քանի ինստիտուտների ծավալի աշխատանք է  :Smile: 
նաև ինչքանո տեղյակ եմ Նոկիան տեխնոլոգիաներ չի մշակում, միայն կիրառում է  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> http://spvd.ru/page/biquad-wifi-antenna  ինչպես նկատում ենք աղյուսակում 802 մեգահերց չկա վայ ֆայ, և որնց որ նշվել էր վերևում  վայճֆայ աշխատում է 2.4 Գիգահերց գերբարցր հաճախականային տիրույում: Ալիքի երկարությունն էլ, որևէ կապ չունի 802 ի հետ, դա ուղղակի ստանդարտ է վայ ֆայի համար:


Ժողովուրդ էդ 802-ը ոչ մի կապ չունի ազդանշանի հաճախականության հետ: Դա ավելի շատ թվային ազդանշանի կառուցման ստանդարտների հետ կապ ունի: Կոնկրետ` ավտորիզացիոն և նույնականացման մեխանիզմների հետ: Էդ 802.1x ստանդարտնեը մենակ Վայ-Վույի համար չեն մշակվել` դրանք ցանցային տեխնոլոգիաներին վերաբերվող ստանդարտներ են:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժողովուրդ էդ 802-ը ոչ մի կապ չունի ազդանշանի հաճախականության հետ: Դա ավելի շատ թվային ազդանշանի կառուցման ստանդարտների հետ կապ ունի: Կոնկրետ` ավտորիզացիոն և նույնականացման մեխանիզմների հետ: Էդ 802.1x ստանդարտնեը մենակ Վայ-Վույի համար չեն մշակվել` դրանք ցանցային տեխնոլոգիաներին վերաբերվող ստանդարտներ են:


իսկ ես ինչ էի ասում?????? ուրիշ բան?

----------


## keyboard

> մի երկու բառով տամ հարցիս պատասխանը,հ1-ը չունի դեչիմետրավոյ.
> հ1-ը մետրավոյա,կոնկրետ չեմ հիշու թեվեր,բայց ընդանուր ասեմ,մետրավոյը ասում են թափառող ալիք,այսինքն խիա գյուղերում հ1 կա բայց արմենիա չկա,որտև իրա համար սարերը արգելք չեն ինքը սարի վրով կողքով անցնումա.
> իսկ դեցմետրովոյու ուղիղ ալիքա ինքը ետումա ուղիղ ճանապարհով,դրա համար շատ գյուղերում չկա արմենաի,շանթ.
> ինչ վերաբերվումա հղորությանը ասեմ,արմենիա դեցիմետրավոյի ուղը ավելի շատա որ ուղիղ տարածքով անցնի,իսկ հ1ին պետչի տենց ուժեղ ալիք ուղարկել


թափառող ալիքներ չկան, կան տարբեր հաճախականային տիրույթում արձակվող ալիքներ, դեցիմետրային դիապազոնի ալիքները արգելքներից չեն անդրադառնում և աշխատում են ուղիղ տեսանելության տիրույթում, բայ ավելի մաքուր են և հստակ օրինակի համար Բջջային կապը,հեռուստատեսությունը FM դիապազոնի ռադիոները և այլն:
Մյուս տիրույթի ալիքները ունեն բարձր անդրադարձելություն և արգելքներից անդրադառնալով հասնում են այնպիսի տեղեր,որտեղ ԳԲՀ տիրույթի ալիքները հնարավոր է չհասնեն, բայց դրանք այնքան էլ հուսալի չեն օրինակ AM դիապազոնի ռադիոկայանների հաղորդումները լսելուց դա կարելի է հասկանալ:

----------


## Varzor

> ինչպես քո գրառումները


Էդ նրանից ա, որ ես սովոր եմ սպառիչ ինֆորմացիա տալ և ստանալ: Բացի դրանից իմ գրառումների հաճախականությունը ավելի փոքր է, իսկ ինչպես պարզեցինք մարդու առողջությանը վնաս են բարձր հաճախականությունները  :LOL: 



> Հ1 կոչվածը մենակ մետրականով ա հեռարձակվում:
> Հ1-ի հաճախությունը 191 ՄՀց ա, իսկ Արմենիա TV-ինը` 503 ՄՀց:


Ժողովուրդ, իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիան հին էր: Հ1-ը վաղուց դադարեցրել է դեցիմետրային հեռարձակումները: Որքանով որ կարողացա ստույգ ճշտել այդ դեցիմետրային հաճախականությունը հիմա Շողակաթինն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> իսկ ես ինչ էի ասում?????? ուրիշ բան?


Խոսքս կոնկրետ քեզ չեր ուղղված  :Smile:

----------


## Aperna

> Խոսքս կոնկրետ քեզ չեր ուղղված


ոբշել եմ հավես չունեմ նորից երկար բարակ գրելու ու խորանալու.ոչել ժամանակ ունեմ,ես իմ գիտելիքնեը իմ իմացածը գրեցի,մեկի համար օգտակար մեկի համար անօգտակար,մնացածը դուք որոշեք,դրե բառերից եք կախվում,ես ընդանուր բնույթնեմ ասում.

----------


## Aperna

սխալմամբ մեջբերում արեցի հետո չեղավ խմբագրել խոսքս քեզ չեր ուղված այլ ընդանուր

----------


## keyboard

> սխալմամբ մեջբերում արեցի հետո չեղավ խմբագրել խոսքս քեզ չեր ուղված այլ ընդանուր


Ոբշեմ, ոչմեկ քո բառերից չի կախվում, մարդիկ կարդում են, ինֆորմացիա են քաղում քո գրածից:
Հաշվի առնելով գրածդ սխալ,ոչ լիարժեք,թերի ինֆորմացիան մարդիկ լրացումներ են անում, էդքան բան:

----------

Varzor (16.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> սխալմամբ մեջբերում արեցի հետո չեղավ խմբագրել խոսքս քեզ չեր ուղված այլ ընդանուր


Անցանք  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժողովուրդ, իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիան հին էր: Հ1-ը վաղուց դադարեցրել է դեցիմետրային հեռարձակումները: Որքանով որ կարողացա ստույգ ճշտել այդ դեցիմետրային հաճախականությունը հիմա Շողակաթինն ա


Հ1-ը երբեք դեցիմետրայինով չի հեռարձակվել: Շողակաթի տեղում առաջ Արարատն էր, որը Հ1-ինն էր, բայց Հ1-ը չէր: Իսկ մինչեւ էդ մի քանի անգամ Հ1-ի ու ОРТ-ի ( էլի մետրային` 50 ՄՀց-ի կարգի) հաճախություններնը տեղերով փոխվել են:

----------

Varzor (16.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հ1-ը երբեք դեցիմետրայինով չի հեռարձակվել: Շողակաթի տեղում առաջ Արարատն էր, որը Հ1-ինն էր, բայց Հ1-ը չէր: Իսկ մինչեւ էդ մի քանի անգամ Հ1-ի ու ОРТ-ի ( էլի մետրային` 50 ՄՀց-ի կարգի) հաճախություններնը տեղերով փոխվել են:


Ոնց չի հեռարձակվել? բա ես Որ կանալն էին բռնում դեցիմետրով?  :Wink:  Եղել ա, ապեր հետո դարձավ Արարատ, հետո էլ Շողակաթ:
Իսկ մետրայինների ռակիրովկեքի մասին տեղյակ եմ:

----------


## Freeman

> Բայց ո՞նց կարող ա Նոկիան մի ձեւով աշխատի, ուրիշ հեռախոսները` ուրիշ ձեւով, եթե գոյություն ունի ստանդարտ` լինի դա GSM, թե UMTS, թե ինչ ու դրանք իրանց ֆիքսված հաճախությունները ունեն:


Մենակ իրանց հեռախոսները չփոխեն, այլ սաղ կապերի համար տենց տեխնոլոգիաներ մշակեն

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդում: Միայն կասեմ որ ալիքի երկարությամբ ոչինչ չի որոշվում: 
Ընդհանրապես մարդո օրգանիզմի խորքը թափանցել ու վնաս տալ կարող են ռենգենյան ճառագայթները, բայց նույնիկս դրան են փոքր հզորությունների դեպքում անվնաս:

Կոնկրետ Wi-Fi ստանդարտը 2,4 և 5,1 Գհց ալիքներ են ու մաքսիմում 50 միլիվատ հզորությամբ: Նույն 2,4-ի տակ Bluetuth-ն ա աշխատում: Էդ հզորուոյունները միկրոսկոպիկ են որ կարողանան մարդու օրգանիզմին վնաս տան: Նույն հաջողութթյամբ տնային միկրոալիքային վառարանը 2,4 Գհց ա ու հավ ա տաքացնում: Իրա կողմնակի ճառագայթումը հաստատ Wi-Fi-ից էլ շատ ա, իսկ բջջային հեռախոսը 1,8 Գհց -ի տակ միչև 2 Վտ ա ճառագայթում: Բոլոր թվարկված ապարատութրայի մինչև 2 Վտ ճառագայթման դեպքում ուսումնասիրված բոլոր կենդանի օրգանիզմների վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի դիտարկվել: Չկա ոչ մի հիմնավոր գիտական փաստ վնասի մասին:

----------

Artgeo (18.09.2011), Rammstein (17.09.2011), Varzor (19.09.2011), Zangezur (18.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդում: Միայն կասեմ որ ալիքի երկարությամբ ոչինչ չի որոշվում: 
> Ընդհանրապես մարդո օրգանիզմի խորքը թափանցել ու վնաս տալ կարող են ռենգենյան ճառագայթները, բայց նույնիկս դրան են փոքր հզորությունների դեպքում անվնաս:
> 
> Կոնկրետ Wi-Fi ստանդարտը 2,4 և 5,1 Գհց ալիքներ են ու մաքսիմում 50 միլիվատ հզորությամբ: Նույն 2,4-ի տակ Bluetuth-ն ա աշխատում: Էդ հզորուոյունները միկրոսկոպիկ են որ կարողանան մարդու օրգանիզմին վնաս տան: Նույն հաջողութթյամբ տնային միկրոալիքային վառարանը 2,4 Գհց ա ու հավ ա տաքացնում: Իրա կողմնակի ճառագայթումը հաստատ Wi-Fi-ից էլ շատ ա, իսկ բջջային հեռախոսը 1,8 Գհց -ի տակ միչև 2 Վտ ա ճառագայթում: Բոլոր թվարկված ապարատութրայի մինչև 2 Վտ ճառագայթման դեպքում ուսումնասիրված բոլոր կենդանի օրգանիզմների վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի դիտարկվել: Չկա ոչ մի հիմնավոր գիտական փաստ վնասի մասին:


Փաստորեն մեր պրոֆեսոր ֆիզիկոսներն էլ են սխալվում?  :Wink: 
Քո ասած ծառագայթումների ուսումնասիրությունները չեն կատարվել երկարատև` տարիների ընթացքում: Իսկ այդ երկարատևները կատարվել են, և ոչ մեկ գիտական խմբի կողմից:
Համեմատենք. գիտենք, որ փոքր չափաբաժնով թույնը վնաս չի օրգանիզմին, իսկ մեծ չափաբաժնով` մանացու, բայց նույնիսկ փոքր չափաբաժնի երկարատև ազդեցությունը կարող է անդառնալի հետևանքներ ունենալ օրգանիզմի վրա: Նույնն էլ էլ. մագնիսական ալիքների մասով է: Խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ մարդու (և ոչ միայն մարդու) օրգանիզմը բնականից հարմարեցված չէ բարձր ռադոֆոնային և էլ. մագնիսական մեծ ինտենսիվությամբ ճառագայթման պայմաններում երկարատև գտնվելու համար: Քո ասած մեծ հզորությունների վնասները դրանք ուղղակի վնասներն են` ճառագայթում, այվածքներ և այլն: Բայց փոքր հզորությունների ազդեցությունը հենց իրենց ալիքների առաջացրած տատանումներն են: Մարդու օրգանիզմում յուրաքանչյուր օղակ ունի իր տատանման հաճախականությունը, ինչպես նաև իր մետաղական տարրերը և էլեկտրական ազդանշանները: Ու մարդու օրգանիզմում էլ հզորություները բարձր չեն  :Wink:  Բայց ֆիոֆիզիկայի տեսանկյունից երբեք էլ չի հերքվել բարձր հաճախականությունների, թեկուզ թույլ հզորության, լ. մագնիսական ալիքների ազդեցությունը կենդանի օրգանիզմների վրա:
Ուղղակի այս պարագայում խնդիրը նման է ծխախոտին` բոլորը խոսում են որ վնաս է, բայց պաշտոնապես միջազգայնորեն ընդունելու դեպքում պիտի արգելեն վաճառքը և արտադրությունը, որը միլիարդավոր դոլարների կորուստ է ու դրան չեն գնա :Wink: 
http://www.drugs.am/am/news/3/1432/
http://www.sobesednik.am/old_archive...8&Itemid=13401
http://amsagir.am/?p=2024
http://www.aravot.am/am/articles/economy/7910/view

----------

